# Burn after Reading (Sept. 12 release)



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 6, 2008)

I seriously can't believe no one's made a thread about this movie. I mean, seriously, one of the best films is being made, directed by the Coen brothers and having an all star cast of Clooney, Swinton, Malkovich, J.K. Simmons and Brad Pitt, for crying out loud. 

Plus the fact this has one of the most interesting trailers out there, I can't believe no one started a thread.

At the headquarters of the Central Intelligence Agency in Arlington, VA., analysis Osborn Cox (John Malkovich) arrives for a top-secret meeting. Unfortunately for Cox, the secret is soon out: he is being ousted. Cox does not take that news particularly well and returns to his Georgetown home to work on his memoris and his drinking, not necessarily in that order. His wife Katie (Tilda Swinton) is dismayed, though not particularly surprised; she is already well into an illict affiar with Harry Pfarrer (George Clooney), a married federal marshall, and sets about making plans to leave Cox for Harry.

Elsewhere in Washington D.C., suburbs, and seemingly worlds apart, Hardbodies Fitness Center Linda Litzke (Frances McDormand) can barely concentrate on her work. She is consumed by her life plan for extensive cosmetic surgery, and confines her mission to a can-do colleague Chad Feldheimer (Brad Pitt). Linda is all but oblivious to the fact that the gym's manager Ted Teffron (Richard Jenkins) pines for her even as she arranges dates via the Internet with other men.

When a computer disc containing material for a CIA analyist's memoirs accidentally falls into the hands of Linda and Chad, the duo are intent on exploiting their find. As Ted frets, "No good can come of this," events spiral out of everyone's control in a cascading series of darkly hilarious encounters.

Seriously, if you're not convinced by the plot summary, watch the trailer.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMWu6i7l5ec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 6, 2008)

I always sort of get put off by Brad Pitt being in a film Fight Club is my only exception. But, I'm a fan of the Coen brothers Tilda Swinton and John Malkovich so I'm gonna give this one a go. Plus, it looks proper jokes.


----------



## Chee (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks hilarous, I'll be checking it out.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 7, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I seriously can't believe no one's made a thread about this movie....
> 
> Plus the fact this has one of the most interesting trailers out there, I can't believe no one started a thread.



I wanted to, but unless my thread had a title like "Thanks for raping my childhood"(or something like that), no one ever posts in it. So I said fuck it, most people in this forum have a terrible taste in movies anyway.

But I'm planning to go see this opening weekend, since I'm a huge fan of the Coen Brothers. Hopefully this continues their return to form, NCFOM was one of the best movies of 07 after all(behind _Juno_ and TWBB of course).

_*Looks at Battle for Seattle thread*
*Sniff*

Jerks...>_>
_


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 7, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I wanted to, but unless my thread had a title like "Thanks for raping my childhood"(or something like that), no one ever posts in it. So I said fuck it, most people in this forum have a terrible taste in movies anyway.
> 
> But I'm planning to go see this opening weekend, since I'm a huge fan of the Coen Brothers. Hopefully this continues their return to form, NCFOM was one of the best movies of 07 after all(behind _Juno_ and TWBB of course).
> 
> ...



Here's the thing I don't get. Whenever I ask someone casual, they all say No Country sucked. It was a brilliant movie because it told a story and it told it without putting any sugar on it. I've never seen the Big Lebowski (I know, I'm terrible) but people seemed to like comedies from the Coens more than they like their drama. This movie seems right up their alley.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know.....looks kind of wierd. I do want to see it, I'm just not sure if it will be in theaters.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 7, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't know.....looks kind of wierd. I do want to see it, I'm just not sure if it will be in theaters.



It's called being original. Few people can do it.


----------



## Chee (Sep 7, 2008)

Brad Pitt looks hilarous in that red exercise outfit. I really wanna see the movie just because of Pitt.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 7, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> It's called being original. Few people can do it.



I know, and I'm sure it will be great. There are just other movies I'd rather see in theaters right now....

Like Righteous Kill.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 7, 2008)

Fuck yeah, Malkovich (Just watched _Being John Malkovich_ again). Been looking forward to this one for months now.

Also, the red-tape trailer:
[YOUTUBE]X6V-e0JFQY0[/YOUTUBE]I like this one better, if only for Clooney yelling, "WHO ARE YOU?!"


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> It's called being original. Few people can do it.



Original doesn't mean good, so bad excuse. 

It looks good though, but sadly I won't have the money to see it in theaters.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Original doesn't mean good, so bad excuse.
> 
> It looks good though, but sadly I won't have the money to see it in theaters.



Yes, but it's a major improvement amongst the cliche.
I'd rather see a failed attempt to be differnt than something boring over and over again.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2008)

Well that all matters what exactly is being made over and over again  But yeah i don't mind either.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll probably consider see this one. I haven't been to the movies in a while... not since TDK Never been much of a movie goer.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 7, 2008)

I dunno. I'm not sure if I like Brat Pitts over-the-top performance.......however, I thought Johnny Depp would fail in the first Pirates movie so trailers can be misleading..........


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 8, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I dunno. I'm not sure if I like Brat Pitts over-the-top performance.......however, I thought Johnny Depp would fail in the first Pirates movie so trailers can be misleading..........



Shame, MartialHorror. You should know better than to judge a movie solely on an actor's performance.
If we all did that, Star Wars would be dead by now. 
(Not Mark Hammil. He's golden compared to emoboy Hayden Christensen.)


----------



## Chee (Sep 8, 2008)

Being John Malkovich sucked.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 8, 2008)

Chee said:


> Being John Malkovich sucked.


Spike Jonze would like to have a word with you. 


Not that I was citing the actual film, anyway..


----------



## Koi (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm still undecided.  I feel like I'm gonna either love or hate this one.  Meh.. I'll wait for the DVD, I guess.  Unless I'm feeling adventurous.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2008)

On the Star Wars bit, I actually disagree. Both initially sucked, but I thought both eventually got better(I think Christenson had a more difficult time because the dialogue in the 2nd movie was so bad. This may have been Hammils in the original as well). I really liked Christenson in episode 3, especially as he became more evil.

Anyway, don't get me wrong. I like Brad Pitt and I think my issues with him are simply what they've shown from the trailer. He may turn in a great performance and even if he doesn't, I think the movie will be fine.

As I said, it just doesn't interest me as much as "Righteous Kill". But then again, I was planning on seeing that with my Dad and since he won't be able to this weekened, I may go ahead and see this one.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 9, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Anyway, don't get me wrong. I like Brad Pitt and I think my issues with him are simply what they've shown from the trailer. He may turn in a great performance and even if he doesn't, I think the movie will be fine.
> 
> As I said, it just doesn't interest me as much as "Righteous Kill". But then again, I was planning on seeing that with my Dad and since he won't be able to this weekened, I may go ahead and see this one.



I can accept that. I'd rather see this though because the Coens did such a good job with NCFOM and with Clooney, you know you're getting a quality performance.


----------



## Grape (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not really looking forward to this movie per say, but I'm sure it will be good. The plot and trailer look good, but I think Pitts character is throwing me off. Maybe it's just the trailer, but I don't think this was a good role for him. Maybe i'll just have to see the movie, and watch how the character unfolds... Maybe I'm trippin, but this character seems pretty bad...maybe it's his hair 

--

-Ha! I didn't know The Big Lebowski was made by the guys from NCFOM.

I'll say that I prefer their non comedies. Lebowski was good, but drawn out.

NCFOM was good, but also drawn out. It kept me interested throughout the entire movie, and the ending line just made it that much better. I've heard people who didn't like NCFOM because of the length, and ending... but it makes perfect sense. I feel okay comparing its ending to The Sopranos.

I think very highly of how both endings were done. Probably as realistic an approach to really showing the end of an event, or chapter in a group of peoples lives as Ive seen. If that makes sense. I mean, there is no happy or sad ending, it's just "these events took place in these peoples lives, this is how these events effected their lives, and each others relationships. And now life will resume, because that's what life does."

In a way these endings are sad, because we can't follow the characters. Compared to your basic Happy or Sad ending, they are _realistic_. The characters lives don't end at the stories end. Still, I dont know if I truly like this style of ending yet, but it's enjoyable on some levels, I guess it's more respect towards the people involved in creating it, as I'm sure it is hard to wrap up a story like that.

/end

p.s. Tommy Lee Jones was exceptional as usual... Wish there were more good roles for him these days. I think he's got better and better with age, maybe he was just really convincing in that role. Either way, he really gave the movie more depth and substance.

p.s.s Sorry I didnt mean to write a mini review about NCFOM, but I guess I haven't had the chance to discuss it... and didnt feel like bumping the thread for it... lol


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 9, 2008)

No, by all means review. It only adds more to this thread.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 11, 2008)

Going to be a great movie and I here it is more like lebowski in greatness. Has some good fucking actors, I don't care what people say about pitt he rarely does a bad job, and it cannot go wrong with the coen brothers. Anyways, cannot wait to see it tomorrow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2008)

Never heard of it.

That said, I'm certainly interested now. Props to my homie.


----------



## Chee (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't see why people hate Pitt.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 11, 2008)

Masanari said:


> Going to be a great movie and I here it is more like lebowski in greatness. Has some good fucking actors, I don't care what people say about pitt he rarely does a bad job, and it cannot go wrong with the coen brothers. Anyways, cannot wait to see it tomorrow.



Glad to see some enthusiasm on this thread. I saw a HBO special and I know it's going to be good. You know, the Coens wrote this with big name stars in mind, and when you write for an actor, it's bound to be spectacular or a mess.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 13, 2008)

On and off at times, but it was decent, overall. A bit disenchanting, not to mention when 90% of the audience is silent. Malkovich gave a pretty good, if not, the best performance.

*Spoiler*: _BAR Spoilers_ 




*Spoiler*: _srsly_ 



What the fuck at Pitt getting killed, halfway through. I thought the same happened with Malkovich, but luckily, that was the end..


----------



## Knives And Lint (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm gonna see this tomorrow. Cause I really like Coens and John Malkovich. Plus I see some JK simmons, and I just like seeing him in stuff.
Maybe I'll love Pitt again(I used to like him a lot for Fight Club). Depends if this movie is good and if that Benjamin Button movie is good. It's David Fincher/Cate Blanchett and I like F Scott Fitzgerald, so I'm hoping it's a good movie too.

I only have the poster in my sig cause I like saul bass type stuff.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2008)

Watched it, loved it.

I wont put a full review on my site but will say a few things here. It's funny, but doesn't always feel like a comedy. I'd say its no more a comedy than "Pulp Fiction", although it ends kind of like a comedy.

Frances McDormand- I think she is the closest thing to a main character. She is a great actress and its nice to see her again.

George Clooney- Basically plays himself as always, but he's a funny and charming guy.

John Malkovich- Wow, when was the last time he made a good movie? Beowulf? Maybe, I didnt like his role in that movie. "Eragon" keeps popping up in my mind, which is a bad thing. Anyway, I loved him here. He was arguably the funniest of them all.

Tilda Swinton- She does fine but damn, is playing a stone cold hearted bitch the only role she can do? 

Brad Pitt- Not in the movie as much as it advertises. I complained earlier about him being too over-the-top in the trailers, but those scenes were really his most over-the-top. Overall, he's funny and believable as a stereotype. He's one of the few characters I felt bad for.

I loved the two scenes with J.K Simmons. He was funny!

Anyway, I criticized "No Country for Old Men" for having an ending that was pompous, lingering, unsatisfying and anti-climactic. This movie goes the complete opposite, ending so quickly I was kind of like, "That's it?". But the more I think about it the more I like it. 

Anyway, I'd rate it a 3.5/4 right now.


----------



## This Is Sparta (Sep 13, 2008)

I hate Brad Pitt but he's the reason I'm seeing it. He's damn hilarious in that exercising suit, which is weird. But yeah. o_o;


----------



## Castiel (Sep 13, 2008)

links?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry I wasn't here. I've been rushing to see this movie.

Overall, a good movie. A difficult movie to comprehend, but a good movie nonetheless.

*Spoiler*: __ 



What really sold me for this movie was Pitt's performance. He is so wonderful as an exercising manchild that it just rolls off the tongue. Of course, the plotting was excellent as the Coens show their skill with cinemetography and dialogue. I loved the irony of how George Clooney was this hound of a husband only to get divorced by his wife. The characters felt human and didn't have a freakin' clue what was happening. Not only is Frances McDormand and Brad Pitt incompetant, but so is the CIA! Overall, I recommend seeing it.


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 17, 2008)

Saw the trailer for this, looks great, defo gonna watch it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 17, 2008)

What really astounds me is that the critical reaction is miles apart from I thought it would be. I thought this would be considered too 'artsy' by the masses so they would skip it while the critics would eat it up.

Instead it's number one in the Box Office with $19.1 million with a Rotten Tomatoes Rating of 78%. Talk about irony.


----------



## Chee (Sep 21, 2008)

I thought it was a pretty decent film. I laughed, I cried (not really, but why, Brad, why!?) and I was entertained.

I should've saw Ghost Town (unless that got shitty reviews?) instead though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 21, 2008)

Damn, I was supposed to see it this weekend.

Stupid flu shot, futzed me up for a good four days.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Sep 21, 2008)

I heard it wasnt too great, or that t was disappointing. I think ill just read the spoilers.


----------



## Chee (Sep 22, 2008)

Eh', it wasn't great nor disappointing. =\

I say rent it. It's not worth giving 9 bucks for but Brad Pitt's performance is a see.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 22, 2008)

I think it's just fine.
Critics complain that the characters are too silly and its a tread back for the Coens, but it's a comedy, I laughed, I liked it.


----------



## Chee (Sep 22, 2008)

Too silly? I thought they weren't silly enough. xD


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 22, 2008)

I know! But it's the critics, man. The critics say the Coens could be more than this.


----------



## Slayz (Oct 31, 2008)

*Burn After Reading (Coen Brothers)*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ossq0Cay7mk[/YOUTUBE]​
*George Clooney*: "Go around the corner, we'll do it in the back."
*Tilda Swinton*: "You're so coarse."
*George Clooney*: "Back of the car... not the rear entry situation."

Priceless.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 31, 2008)

George Clooney in the park at the end had the best crazy eyes _ever_.


----------



## Slayz (Oct 31, 2008)

Gooba said:


> George Clooney in the park at the end had the best crazy eyes _ever_.



Right you are my good sir


----------



## Chee (Oct 31, 2008)

Killing Brad Pitt's character. Piff.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 31, 2008)

Gooba said:


> George Clooney in the park at the end had the best crazy eyes _ever_.



Quoted for absolute truth. 

"WHO ARE YOU!?"


----------



## Trunkten (Nov 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> Killing Brad Pitt's character. Piff.



I know, he was brilliant, nearly ruined the movie for me... 

Hilarious though, everyone sleeping with everyone until they all end up insane, dead or worse.

And, that chair...


----------



## Chee (Nov 1, 2008)

Yea...that chair was a complete surprise.


----------



## Trunkten (Nov 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yea...that chair was a complete surprise.



A pleasant surprise though.  

Also, I didn't think I could love John Malkovich any more than I already did, but he still manages to impress me. I love his 'angry' moments in films, he's terrifying and hilarious all at the same time!


----------



## Slayz (Nov 2, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7CR8WkUi-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------

